# test results..now barium enema...



## Paintr63 (May 26, 2003)

well i had the barium suspension "shakes" yesterday followed by catscan,more blood work,etc, doctor found that i have a cecal mass in my colon and now wants me to have a barium enema, i have symptoms of ibs but he said i dont have it or chrons, i get terrible stomach cramps,bloating,gas,all that. seems to me that a barium enema will complicate those symptoms.anyone diagnosed w/ a cecal mass and what was done?


----------

